# Building a Moxon Vise



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

*Building a Moxon Vise*










*Why I wanted to Build a Moxon Vise*

Work benches are low. When I was first learning about traditional woodworking, I noticed how low my friend's workbench was. He informed me that the lower benches were better for hand planing. This is true, but sometimes you just want to work with something at a higher height, for instance cutting dovetails. This is part of the reason why I found the idea of a Moxon vise so appealing. It's a large, double-screw vise that is detachable from the bench (in its recent manifestations). One of its primary uses is to raise the work piece to a higher level to more easily make cuts or detailed work. Plus, did I mention that this thing is sexy? Because it is. I won't go into detail about the history of the Moxon vise because Chris Schwarz and others have already done that, but if you're interested see the instructions on Benchcrafted's website for a history lesson.

*My design*

Benchcrafted sells a Moxon vise or just the hardware to needed to build one. Their tools are beautiful and if I had more money to spend on these types of things, I'd go with them. Yet since I'm on a graduate student income I settled on a cheaper alternative. I decided to build my own version using wood I already had on hand and some inexpensive hardware. Here's where I started.










I started out with some 8/4 red oak that was about 6 1/2" wide and roughly 8' long. I cut it into two pieces that were 6" wide and 32" long. These would be the two main elements in the beefy vise.










On the facing board of the vise, I beveled the front edge to allow more room for my dovetail saw angles. An aggressive hand plane made short order of the chamfering process.



















Instead of purchasing an acme rod and handwheel which would have driven up the price dramatically (and added extra work by having to chisel out some spots for the nuts), I decided to use a press screw. I already had one on hand because I was going to build a book press (remnants of a hobby of yesterday), and so I'd only need to buy one press screw from Highland which was about 16.99.










I drilled small pilot holes with my drill press and then made the large holes for the press screw using a brace with an auger bit. I made pilot holes because I don't yet trust my accuracy with the brace yet. Yes, Andy, I know my brace needs a good cleaning.










Now what this thing needs is back support and a place to attach the vise to the table with holdfasts (even though I don't have a proper workbench yet). So for the back piece I used that same 8/4 red oak and screwed it in place, then covered the screw holes with a 3/8" oak dowel I had on hand.



















All that is left is putting the screws in place. I used a 5/8 washer between the handle and the face piece so that the handle doesn't dig into the face of the vise. At 36 cents each, it's a good investment. The nut section of the press screw is attached to the back of the vise with screws.




























Here's how I currently clamp the vise to the workbench.



















*Some Uses of the Moxon Vise*

I haven't really had a chance to use the Moxon vise all that much, but here are some ideas on how it might be used. Cutting dovetails, of course! Detail planing, such as rounding the edges on a cutting board.



















In the end I have a very versatile vise that's also super strong. And I spent under $40 in hardware. This will look very nice when I actually have a new workbench on which I can attach it. Hopefully I've covered everything.


----------



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great build! This looks extremely useful.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another nice project Brandon. I've thought about building something similar for a while.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very nice moxin build. I do like the screws you used. Excellent job.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done sir! DId you glue the back support or just screws? I see the glue in the background.

A moxon bench vise is on my to do list. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Yes, Scott, I glued the back on as well as screws. SuperDav, the press screws work very well and are very easy to turn and tighten-not bad for being so cheap.


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about doing the same thing to simplify the moxon vise build ever since reading the Jeff Miller bench top bench article in FWW. Now I am off to price the hardware! Great inspiration and well done


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am SO going to make one of these with these press screws…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon did you elongate the holes horizontally on the front face so the vice would not bind as much. I did on mine and it was a great improvement.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great addition to your shop well done.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SuperDav, No, I didn't elongate the holes. So far binding hasn't been too much of an issue, but that's a good suggestion.


----------



## Molinero (Aug 8, 2012)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brandon,

I'm new to LJ and a fledgling woodworker, and I have been looking all over the place for a description and pictures of how to build this vise and save myself a ton of money when I build my bench. Thanks for sharing this-I'm considering building two and using one as the face vise and one for the tail, complete with onboard dogs. Any thoughts?

And how's it holding up nearly a year later?


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just how tall are you? 
(From a vertically challenged person!)


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I was thinking of doing it this way and wasnt sure if it would work. After your sucess, I believe this is how I am going to go.


----------



## MarkColan (Aug 11, 2010)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The end piece of the Jorgensen screw is not shown in any of your pictures, except for the picture of the screw itself. I assume you had to attach it somewhere, but it comes undrilled. How/where did you do that?


----------



## chuck1948 (Nov 1, 2013)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am making a Moxon style vise, also with the 9" veneer press screws, based largely on your design. I am making 3 design changes:

1. I am inserting the threaded nut piece into the back face of the vise-from the back. This should allow another 1 1/2 inch of vise capacity.

2. I did use the bottom swivel pieces. Took them to a local machinist and for a 10 dollar bill, he drilled them out and all the way thru-to act as a bushing. I am inserting these thru the front face-from the front. These solve the need for a washer and eliminate the screw riding on wood.

3. I am cutting out the front bottom corners of the face piece by about 2 1/2 inches hi x 1 inch wide. I am notching the back face corners to allow for a clamp to hold a "foot" of the back face to the bench on each side. By extending the backer board to full width, this could allow the clamps to hold the backer board to the bench top as well.

Also, although most suppliers are out of stock, I did find both the 9" and 12" screws at Woodworkers Supply.

Thanks for a great project.


----------



## chuck1948 (Nov 1, 2013)

BrandonW said:


> *Building a Moxon Vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some pics reflecting my comments from 12-13-13:

This shows the bottom swivel piece drilled thru, inserted in drilled and notched hole, and epoxied in the front jaw to act as a heavy washer for the screw handle, and the screw inserted thru it in the front jaw:









This shows the front jaw notched to allow a clamp (each side) to clamp to the back jaw and added piece glued/screwed to the back jaw. This is sized so that the top of the vise screws is higher than the top of the clamp:









Another view showing notch, clamp, and vise screw:









View from the back showing the threaded cast piece inserted thru the back jaw. A bit of chiseling was needed for tight fit:









A view across the front of the Moxon vise. This was built to provide over 24" between the screws to handle most chest/cabinet pieces:


----------

